# Free patterns



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I was looking for this pattern, which is shown in Winter 2011 _Interweave Knits_.
http://cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W349_EcoCloudHoodie_pattern.pdf

There are lots of free patterns:
http://cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well since you found it, does it mean you will make me one too?? LOLOLOLOL  Nice hoodie!


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know if I'm on the right site or not but I'm looking for a pattern that was back in the 60's. The cheerleaders here in Maine use to wear these hats in the winter. They are earflap hats with braided long ties, the hat itself is cabled then on the top is a long braided tie again but with a pom pom on the end of it. I would love to make my grand children these hats, very warm and they love moving their heads to make the pom pom go back and forth. I hope I explained myself okay. Thank You, Michaelena


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

michaelena said:


> I don't know if I'm on the right site or not but I'm looking for a pattern that was back in the 60's. The cheerleaders here in Maine use to wear these hats in the winter. They are earflap hats with braided long ties, the hat itself is cabled then on the top is a long braided tie again but with a pom pom on the end of it. I would love to make my grand children these hats, very warm and they love moving their heads to make the pom pom go back and forth. I hope I explained myself okay. Thank You, Michaelena


Click the blue hat in the left corner at the top of the page here:

http://athomemommyknits.blogspot.com/

Or here:
http://knitcollage.com/be-inspired/cozy-earflap-hat.html
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?action=tags;sa=showtopics;tag=earflap

 Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Well since you found it, does it mean you will make me one too?? LOLOLOLOL  Nice hoodie!


Ahem, it will be happening real soon. As you said, LOLOLOLOL 

Have you all noticed that quite often the cutest sweaters in knitting magazines are advertisements for yarn companies?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Well since you found it, does it mean you will make me one too?? LOLOLOLOL  Nice hoodie!
> ...


Exactly why I subscribe to their newsletters!! :thumbup: That hoodie is sooooo out of my skill league. I am much better with crochet. :mrgreen:


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank You for sending the pictures and patterns for the ear flap hats. Not what I was looking for . I'm going to look through my vintage patterns to see if I can find one. Your very thoughtful

Michaelena


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

michaelena said:


> Thank You for sending the pictures and patterns for the ear flap hats. Not what I was looking for . I'm going to look through my vintage patterns to see if I can find one. Your very thoughtful
> 
> Michaelena


Good Luck! Purple kitty has good vintage stuff, and Ravelry. :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Love that sweater!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Cascade patterns link. By the way, love your avatar.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the link. i just may het brave enough to make that sweater


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I was looking for this pattern, which is shown in Winter 2011 _Interweave Knits_.
> http://cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W349_EcoCloudHoodie_pattern.pdf
> 
> There are lots of free patterns:
> http://cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks they have a lot of nifty patterns. I hope I'm a knitter in my next lifetime. I have so many patterns to try. :lol:


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I was looking for this pattern, which is shown in Winter 2011 _Interweave Knits_.
> http://cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/W349_EcoCloudHoodie_pattern.pdf
> 
> There are lots of free patterns:
> http://cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


beautiful patterns. Thanks so much.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

What a lovely hoodie. I was looking for one for my daughter a while back - this would have been ideal. The one I found is on the scandinavian garnstudios site - also with lots and lots of beautiful free patterns - the one I am doing is Drops design 97-4. I have completed the back, fronts and am 3/4 way through the sleeves. Then have to pick up stitches and do the hood. Am trying to have it for her for Christmas!!! Do you think I will make it??
It is worth a look as it is a lovely design
Christmas cheers to you


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think I found a pattern you could adjust to what you want. On page 8 of Lacey's Baby Book Volume 28 Cable Stitch set 2807. The pattern for the hat itself is on page nine and continued on page 5. I've wanted to make this myself but never have.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice sweater, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for posting, really nice sweater


----------

